

 Review my startup, whiteboard.co - kolomi
http://whiteboard.co
We announced a product this morning that we have been working on over the past several months and would love to hear your feedback and thoughts. It is called Whiteboard.<p>Whiteboard is a task and project management application that helps you focus on what matters most in your day, whether it be collaborating with clients and colleagues on projects at work or managing to-dos at home.<p>Here is a link to our video: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=jQcmqw2G6oM
======
goddamnsteve
I really love the idea. But the first time I saw the site, with the
description, I thought, Oh god, is this just another to-do list or task
management app? Well, I was convinced later. I'm going to give the app a shot.
I'm going to implement this for a small team in my company (Skcript.com) to
check how this works. But truly, a neat and good idea. The app looks pure.

~~~
kolomi
Thanks for the feedback! Sounds like we need to work on our messaging a little
bit so we don't come across as just another to-do or task management app.

